# Insurance for hire of bouncing castle



## Marcecie (20 Mar 2006)

has anyone hired a bouncing castle and if so what did you do about insurance?
I contacted a supplier today but they do not provide any insurance with castle.


----------



## DOBBER22 (20 Mar 2006)

*Re: bouncing castle*

Isn't it a terrible thing that people can't provide a way for kids to enjoy themselves without having to worry about insurance?


----------



## pokerwidow (20 Mar 2006)

*Re: bouncing castle*



			
				DOBBER22 said:
			
		

> Isn't it a terrible thing that people can't provide a way for kids to enjoy themselves without having to worry about insurance?


 
I agree.  Parents hear scare stories all the time about being sued because of visiting children falling and hurting themselves.  We never had insurance on our bouncy castles that we hired.  I would ring your home insurance provider and ask.  This might should harsh but pick the guest list carefully and if you still feel uneasy have the party in a play centre.  That way alot of the parents turn up themselves and you are not responsible for all of the children.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Mar 2006)

You might want to look at this thread (not very much info).

I'm not sure about this at all, but doesn't home insurance cover you for certain types of 'public' liability, e.g. tradesmen working on your property?  Maybe this cover extends to the situation in question, but it may be specifically excluded.  Check the details of your own policy.


----------



## demoivre (20 Mar 2006)

There is a " Liability to others " section in my house policy which covers payments for death / injuries to others while in our house/ garden - I would have thought it was a fairly standard policy. I don't know if the fact that you are hiring a bouncy castle would have any adverse implications for cover though.


----------



## Carpenter (20 Mar 2006)

There was a small piece in Saturday's Indo regarding the hazard of trampolines and small children.  I know the subject of bouncy castles has been extensively covered on various radio shows including Pat Kenny's.  The real risk from these is not to children (who are more flexible and resilient than adults) but to boozed up adults who decide to partake of the fun!  I can't remember the details but I know that a lot of adults present with serious back injuries each year as a result of horseplay in bouncy castles (designed for use by children only).


----------



## pernickety (20 Mar 2006)

Oh sends shivers down my spine when I think of a hulk of a neighbour of ours who (probably with drink taken) picked up her nephew aged about 6 months and proceeded to climb into the bouncy castle. Two mins later she fell forward and baby shot out onto the grass. Everyone just laughed including the parents!

sorry it's off topic, don't know about insurance.


----------



## orka (21 Mar 2006)

Some suppliers do provide insurance - we hired a huge inflatable slide one year (nearly as tall as our upstairs windows - it was brilliant) - but we couldn't get it the next year without hiring one of the hiring company's employees to supervise ' as their insurance wouldn't allow it' - kids (and all the adults) were gutted.


----------



## Ravima (21 Mar 2006)

I would think that any injury arising from the use of the castle, whilst in your premises, is your responsibility and covered automatically under youtr building/contents policy. Any injury arising from a defect in the castle, is the responsibiloity of the owner. Your household policy probably provides cover automatically.


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Mar 2006)

Some policies may include activities such as larking around on a bouncing castle-best to check the exclusions/small print first.


----------



## Marcecie (21 Mar 2006)

will check with insurance in morning also have decided to get someone to supervise it for the 4 hours it is up-- just in case the adults get carried away


----------

